# Help with bidding



## hammerdstone (Aug 27, 2011)

I was just looking for some advice and opinions of what the going rate would b to plow this lot and shovel and salt the walkway only , He wants a bid for the hole year , I have about 60 residentials and would like to pic this one up as a bonus. Thank you for your time guys


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Square footage of lot? I'm going to guess around 35000-40000

Figure around 43560/hr production rate to clear it and multiply by your hourly rate, then by your snowfall averages. You average what, 18-20 pushes per season in Royalton?


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

here's a quicky SAMPLE estimate . I
in NO WAY would I submit this with out physically walking it and meeting with the responsible person who cuts my check !

ice -2.................1600
2.1-5................. 2400
5.1-8................. 3200
8.1-11............... 4000
over 11.1 .......... 4000 + 266 ea addl inch over 
all material / labor incl. 
payment to be made 10 working days from invoice 
10% after 11 days 
service terminated after 20 days of non payment 

cant wait for this one to be chewed on .


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Citytow;1846001 said:


> here's a quicky SAMPLE estimate . I
> in NO WAY would I submit this with out physically walking it and meeting with the responsible person who cuts my check !
> 
> ice -2.................1600
> ...


He was looking for a bid for the year.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

7,000.00 for the year,can't get much easier lot.


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

no can do , too risky for me . besides , im sure we couldn't agree to somewhere in the neighborhood of the mid 40's.


----------



## hammerdstone (Aug 27, 2011)

LapeerLandscape;1846016 said:


> He was looking for a bid for the year.


Its not that big of a lot , and they just want the side walks shoveled and the side walks salted , I kind of want to break it down for him like just to plow it and then with the sidewalks and salting the side walks included separate Last year We pushed 30 times . its right in the middle of all my other accounts and i plow the pub across the street , I don't want to loose it for going to high but dont want to go to low . The hardest part about it is the stupid trees in the middle of every section , there's concrete around each round section , so just adds time.


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

I put 7k down in salt on a lot that size here last year. wheew.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Citytow;1846028 said:


> no can do , too risky for me . besides , im sure we couldn't agree to somewhere in the neighborhood of the mid 40's.


Are we looking at the same lot?


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

hammerdstone;1846029 said:


> Its not that big of a lot , and they just want the side walks shoveled and the side walks salted , I kind of want to break it down for him like just to plow it and then with the sidewalks and salting the side walks included separate Last year We pushed 30 times . its right in the middle of all my other accounts and i plow the pub across the street , I don't want to loose it for going to high but dont want to go to low . The hardest part about it is the stupid trees in the middle of every section , there's concrete around each round section , so just adds time.


question . can you manage or have the resources to clear 20'' off that lot in a timely manner ? if not , run forest , run


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

grandview;1846032 said:


> Are we looking at the same lot?


hope so . you guys is cheeeep up yonder


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Citytow;1846034 said:


> question . can you manage or have the resources to clear 20'' off that lot in a timely manner ? if not , run forest , run


Where were you for the first 19 inches of snow?


----------



## hammerdstone (Aug 27, 2011)

The lot is 25300 square feet ruffly , thats including the building so minus 4000 sqft...


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

I don't have a grand view of business . I look at the worst case scenario . 
salt shortages, consecutive ice storms , blizzards . this way , I don't get caught with my pants down . im properly compensated


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

hammerdstone;1846037 said:


> The lot is 25300 square feet ruffly , thats including the building so minus 4000 sqft...


its 60k sq. all day long . linear sidewalk area included


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

grandview;1846036 said:


> Where were you for the first 19 inches of snow?


I don't sit in 1 spot all day long ..........and I sure aint attempting to clear it while its falling . id keep 1 vee running through the exits / entrances and critical areas


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

ONCE AGAIN there is no scope of work contract to follow here . so what we do it end up banging horns here .

theres more than one way to skin a polecat. when I do it theres no bones left . im in business to make a profit . not give it away or grab a mortgage check for february


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Well I do know, if you tried doing it that way here, you will be sitting home watching cartoons all day.
That lot is not even an hours worth of plowing.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

GV. I agree with you. Check out some of this guy's other posts. He's posting huge numbers all over the forum saying we're ALL working to cheaply, acting like he's making huge money. I think he's a troll and full of it.


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

grandview;1846047 said:


> Well I do know, if you tried doing it that way here, you will be sitting home watching cartoons all day.
> That lot is not even an hours worth of plowing.


no scope of work here GV. we can beat this drum all day . I want 45k for the year . 4k up front w/ 4 monthly draws of 9k . if not , let the kids down the block have at it . BUT , PLEASE call me when theres 16'' tank traps there , im not coming with my vee's and what I come with is a minimum 1000.00 tow to get it there . trailered or driven . you get my drift GV. im spankin that account like a red headed bull . western union , paypal whatever you got , start punchin the keypad .

im going to start a thread in commercial in a few . stand by . I want to see them resi boys to chime in too . take care comb yer hair , over n out .


----------

